# Nadpisywanie jądra Linux

## antarcticuspl

Chciałem zapytać czy można usunąć w katalogu /boot stare nazwy jądra? Gdy po instalacji drugiego nowszego jądra lub reinstalacji , czyli po wykonaniu make && make modules_install. Wydaję polecenie make install , wtedy instaluję jądro do katalogu /boot. Ale jeśli już tam się jakieś znajduje jądro , to nadpisuje mi te trzy pliki z koncówkami old.

```
ls

config-3.5.0-gentoo      System.map-3.5.0-gentoo      vmlinuz-3.5.0-gentoo

config-3.5.0-gentoo.old  System.map-3.5.0-gentoo.old  vmlinuz-3.5.0-gentoo.old
```

 Oczywiscie w boot menadżerze zmieniam nazwę na tą z wprowadzonymi zmianami w jądrze czyli vmlinuz-3.5.0-gentoo.old. To moje pytanie jest ,czy mogę te trzy pozostałe wpisy bez old bezpiecznie usunąć z katalogu boot?

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja robię tylko make modules_install, a obraz jądra sobie sam przenoszę do /boot. Jak mam nowe jądro, to po sprawdzeniu, że wszystko działa, stare wywalam, źródła i obraz.

----------

## ArnVaker

Z końcówką .old to są stare wersje właśnie. Jeżeli ich nie potrzebujesz, to możesz usunąć.

----------

## antarcticuspl

Dziekuje za informacje. A mi sie wydawalo ze to z koncowka old jest nadpisane i zamiast zostawic tak jak jest to dodawalem do gruba to stare jadro z old. Pozniej sie dziwilem czemu cos nie dziala. Chcociaz dla pewnosci jeszcze sprawdze przez grep -Ev '^(#|$)' config-3.5.0-gentoo i config-3.5.0-gentoo.old. Ktore z nich ma wprowadzone ostatnie zmiany ze sterownikami wifi na yes. Przepraszam za brak polskich znaczkow, ale chyba musze zainstalowac setxkbmap pl , dlatego ze jakos srodowisko graficzne tego nie ustawilo poprawnie.

----------

